# Inzaghi è l'allenatore del Milan 2014/2015. Addio a Seedorf.



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Filippo Inzaghi è il nuovo allenatore del Milan, lo riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport. Battuta la concorrenza di Emery. Addio a Clarence Seedorf.

Questa è stata la scelta presa dalla società dopo il summit che si è tenuto nella serata di ieri, 26 Maggio 2014, tra Berlusconi e Galliani ad Arcore. Alla cena era presente anche lo stesso Inzaghi.

Filippo Inzaghi, ex tecnico della Primavera, è stato dunque promosso in prima squadra. Guiderà il Milan a partire dalla prossima stagione, 2014/2015. Subentra all'esonerato Clarence Seedorf.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2014)

Che dire? Scelta secondo me pessima ma non posso fare altro che sperare in bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Lo scenario peggiore. Veramente Donadoni sarebbe stato un sogno.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Maggio 2014)

Trattamento vergognoso riservato ad una gloria del Milan come Clarence Seedorf. Niente contro Pippo ma, non per colpa sua, inizia proprio male...


----------



## hiei87 (27 Maggio 2014)

Non vale più neanche la pena di starsi ad arrabbiare. L'hanno voluto, vedremo cosa si inventeranno stavolta quando le cose andranno male. Mi spiace per Seedorf, ma anche per Inzaghi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ma perchè c'era davvero la concorrenza con Emery?  Dai si sapeva che nessun allenatore sarebbe mai venuto in questa squadra, a malapena un Donadoni, che è abituato nella mediocrità.


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2014)

1 centesimo che non dura fino a Natale, la Serie A è tutt'altra cosa rispetto ai ragazzini, Stramaccioni insegna.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Avranno portato la torta con dentro Montolivo, Abbiati, Bonera e co...


----------



## alexxx19 (27 Maggio 2014)

Non ci siamo signori miei


----------



## colcuoresivince (27 Maggio 2014)

A questo punto potevano lasciare seedorf al botafogo invece di prenderlo in giro così.cosa pretendevano??ha fatto ciò che ha potuto con risultati buoni


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Al di là di Inzaghi, ciò che più conta è fare un mercato intelligente.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> A questo punto potevano lasciare seedorf al botafogo invece di prenderlo in giro così.cosa pretendevano??ha fatto ciò che ha potuto con risultati buoni



L'esonero di Seedorf non ha nulla a che spartire con i risultati sul campo.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Al di là di Inzaghi, ciò che più conta è fare un mercato intelligente.



Se avessero voluto fare un mercato intelligente non avrebbero preso Inzaghi. Mi pare logico.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi avrebbe avuto senso o a gennaio o fra qualche anno (dopo un po' di gavetta). Ora invece ha veramente l'aria di una mossa disperata e da pezzenti, un po' come la scelta di Maiorino. Ormai persino Atalanta e Sassuolo investono più di noi, incredibile.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'esonero di Seedorf non ha nulla a che spartire con i risultati sul campo.



E allora spiegassero con cosa ha a che fare...la gente si sarebbe quasi rotta di brancolare sempre nel buio...


----------



## 666psycho (27 Maggio 2014)

mi dispiace per seedorf... e anche per Inzaghi...perché ho già capito che lo odierò per essere un yes man e per essere il cocco di Galliani...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 1 centesimo che non dura fino a Natale, la Serie A è tutt'altra cosa rispetto ai ragazzini, Stramaccioni insegna.



abbiamo tenuto allegri esonerandolo con 2 anni di ritardo e se non si fosse messa di mezzo barbara probabilmente l'avremmo ancora sulla nostra panchina. 

a loro non frega più nulla, arriverà pippo, poi toccherà a brocchi, e via dicendo. 
2 giorni fa ho letto che persino Costacurta sta entrando nelle giovanili, fra un po' toccherà pure a lui. 

cmq tutto come previsto, ormai sono diventati prevedibilissimi.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> E allora spiegassero con cosa ha a che fare...la gente si sarebbe quasi rotta di brancolare sempre nel buio...



Una spiegazione la daranno.
Non penso che verrà fuori ufficialmente tutto, ma qualcosa uscirà, anche dai giocatori stessi.




Admin ha scritto:


> Se avessero voluto fare un mercato intelligente non avrebbero preso Inzaghi. Mi pare logico.



Anche prendendo Hiddink non si sarebbe ugualmente fatto un mercato faraonico. 
Ma un mercato intelligente non deve essere per forza faraonico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2014)

Avanti con le prese per i fondelli di B e Galliani ...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Da domani inizieremo a leggere "Paloschi il pupillo di Inzaghi".

Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Maggio 2014)

Per un mercato intelligente serve una dirigenza ed una struttura di osservatori che non abbiamo...d'altronde il ruolo del ds é superato (cit.)...

Paloschi, Matri e Cacia i tre pupilli di Inzaghi...


----------



## Morghot (27 Maggio 2014)

La follia più totale, ma veramente chi è il genio che ha voluto seedorf? Perchè non inzaghi fin da subito? Cosa cambiava? Il senso? Berlusconi può morire in fretta che ormai veramente non è più in grado di intendere e volere? Altrimenti non si spiega tutto ciò.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi dispiace per seedorf... e anche per Inzaghi...perché ho già capito che lo odierò per essere un yes man e per essere il cocco di Galliani...



Che Inzaghi sia uno yes man non ne sarei certo.
Se Inzaghi farà una buona stagione e chiederà rinforzi che non potrà avere, allora saluterà. E' ambizioso. Se il Milan torna competitivo con lui, bene. Altrimenti, il Milan sarà solo una tappa della sua carriera.




Aragorn ha scritto:


> Inzaghi avrebbe avuto senso o a gennaio o fra qualche anno (dopo un po' di gavetta). Ora invece ha veramente l'aria di una mossa disperata e da pezzenti, un po' come la scelta di Maiorino. Ormai persino Atalanta e Sassuolo investono più di noi, incredibile.




Questa è la conseguenza del guardiolismo. Non c'è dubbio che anni fa non si sarebbe mai pensato a Leonardo, Seedorf e Inzaghi allenatori.


----------



## Aphex (27 Maggio 2014)

Bon, con me hanno chiuso. Ci si rivede quando quei due avranno levato le tende.
Evidentemente vogliono un Milan senza Maldini e Seedorf ma con Maiorino e Galliani.
Con Pippo che probabilmente si beccherà i peggio insulti per essere stato CHIARAMENTE imposto da uno che qualche mese fa si era dimesso. Bene così.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Da domani inizieremo a leggere "Paloschi il pupillo di Inzaghi".
> 
> Non vedo l'ora.



Meglio di Matri sicuramente.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2014)

praticamente siamo passati da un non allenatore ad un altro non allenatore YesMan, di peggio non si poteva prospettare.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2014)

L'unica cosa positiva è che non sarà costretto a lavorare nelle scandalose condizioni in cui è stato costretto Seedorf. Galliani non permetterà mai alla stampa di diffondere notizie destabilizzanti sul suo cocco.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

Finché c'è Silvio questo è.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2014)

Incredibile...Buona Fortuna a Seedorf e speriamo bene per Inzaghi


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

*Sky:"Berlusconi ha detto no ad Emery. Voleva un allenatore italiano".*


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky:"Berlusconi ha detto no ad Emery. Voleva un allenatore italiano".*



questa mi sembra una gran ca beeep.
Ma poi inzaghi galliani e berlusconi erano a cena dentro la villa, cosa ne sanno a sky di cosa hanno parlato


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Maggio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, con l'arrivo di Pippo Inzaghi sulla panchina del Milan, Mauro Tassotti potrebbe rimanere con il ruolo di vice.
Filippo Galli, invece resterebbe responsabile del Settore giovanile milanista. *


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, con l'arrivo di Pippo Inzaghi sulla panchina del Milan, Mauro Tassotti potrebbe rimanere con il ruolo di vice.
> Filippo Galli, invece resterebbe responsabile del Settore giovanile milanista. *



ma la mega rivoluzione di barbara? tutto qua? a me sembra che non sia cambiato nulla..


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2014)

speravo in uno stam e crespo come assistenti......peccato ora ci ritroveremo ancora il tasso.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2014)

Quant'è quotata una frase di Galliani del tipo "Inzaghi mi ricorda Ancelotti" ?


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Per un mercato intelligente serve una dirigenza ed una struttura di osservatori che non abbiamo...d'altronde il ruolo del ds é superato (cit.)...
> 
> Paloschi, Matri e Cacia i tre pupilli di Inzaghi...




Non c'è una grande struttura di osservatori, è vero, però qualcosa c'è. 
Gli errori che sono stati fatti è il non avere fiducia nelle scelte coraggiose.
Quanto ti capita Bale a 12/15 milioni, lo devi prendere. Altro che pigliare Huntelaar (Berlusconi avevo concesso un investimento importante in quella stagione solo per l'attacco).
Oppure quando devi scegliere tra Eriksen e Matri. E Allegri risponde Matri. Galliani doveva dire ad Allegri che si prendeva Eriksen, invece aveva concesso il jolly ad Allegri che voleva un suo pupillo. 
E Bale e Tevez sono stati bloccati dalla proprietà...Galliani fa degli errori, ma a volte l'azzecca bene. Poi ci si mette la proprietà stessa a mettere i bastoni tra le ruote.
Se non fosse stato per Allegri e Berlusconi, nel 2011-12 noi avremmo avuto questa formazione.


Abbiati
Abate Nesta Thiago Silva De Sciglio
Ambrosini Pirlo Boateng
Tevez Ibra Bale​

Se per la prossima stagione il mercato si apre con Perin e Murru sarebbe già un buon inizio.
Poi un colpettino ci sarà, o con una spesa abbordabile tipo Tevez alla Juve o con un prestito. Vedi Torres...


----------



## MisterBet (27 Maggio 2014)

Ad oggi il mercato si é aperto con Agazzi, la conferma di Gabriel e le proverbiali sette camicie per riscattare (forse) i due migliori giocatori per rendimento nel girone di ritorno ..uno ci prova pure ad essere ottimista ma poi si scontra con la dura realtá...


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> A questo punto potevano lasciare seedorf al botafogo invece di prenderlo in giro così.cosa pretendevano??ha fatto ciò che ha potuto con risultati buoni


Triste.
E' successo veramente.
Seedorf aveva preso una squadra allo sbando e perlomeno l'ha saputa rimettere in piedi.
Ma contro la mafia questo non basta.
Pur di cacciarlo hanno preferito pagarlo per non far nulla

Scusate ma io per la mafia non ci tifo, abbasso questo milan


----------



## colcuoresivince (27 Maggio 2014)

Poi fanno quelli attenti al bilancio e ora regaleranno milioni a seedor bah


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2014)

Scenario da incubo.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva è che non sarà costretto a lavorare nelle scandalose condizioni in cui è stato costretto Seedorf. Galliani non permetterà mai alla stampa di diffondere notizie destabilizzanti sul suo cocco.



Se un giocatore fa uscire le voci nessuno può impedirlo.
Ai tempi del grande Milan le voci non uscivano perchè c'era unità, dagli entourage dei giocatori fino alla dirigenza. E se qualcuno non andava d'accordo con qualcun altro, c'era comunque rispetto. 

Sono cose che negli ultimi anni si sono perse, e ben prima di Seedorf.

Una stagione come questa si sapeva che sarebbe arrivata.
Doveva essere il 2009-10.
Poi il 2012-13.
Se non si progetta e se non c'è unità d'intenti, arriva una stagione come quello appena conclusa.

Il Milan per risollevarsi deve remare in un'unica direzione.
Ci dev'essere sintonia nell'asse spogliatoio-giocatori-staff-dirigenza-proprietà.
Inzaghi è un emergente, può ricucire e rivitalizzare lo spogliatoio, ma non va lasciato solo.
Il Milan come società deve ritrovare la compattezza che ha perso, altrimenti non potrà mai risollevarsi fino a un eventuale cessione del club.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> speravo in uno stam e crespo come assistenti......peccato ora ci ritroveremo ancora il tasso.



Non vedo quale sia il problema visto che Tassotti è uno dei migliori allenatori in seconda del mondo.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il mercato si é aperto con Agazzi, la conferma di Gabriel e le proverbiali sette camicie per riscattare (forse) i due migliori giocatori per rendimento nel girone di ritorno ..uno ci prova pure ad essere ottimista ma poi si scontra con la dura realtá...



Siamo a maggio.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non vedo quale sia il problema visto che Tassotti è uno dei migliori allenatori in seconda del mondo.



Massima stima per il Tasso, ma in base a cosa si fa una graduatoria dei "migliori allenatori in seconda del mondo" ? 

Come posso stabilire le qualità di un vice-allenatore, sapere se è meglio (nomi a caso) Rui Faria, Alessio, Tassotti o Kluivert? 

Sola questa curiosità, poi non andrò più off-topic.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Maggio 2014)

Il momento più sbagliato per Pippo che potrà diventare un bravo allenatore ma lontano dal Milan perché qui lo bruceranno... Seedorf è meglio che inizi a pensare a un futuro da dirigente che è un ruolo credo più appropriato per lui... 

comunque si va avanti e Forza Milan


----------



## Beefheart (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non vedo quale sia il problema visto che Tassotti è uno dei migliori allenatori in seconda del mondo.




ok lo ammetto, questa ti è uscita bene


----------



## chicagousait (27 Maggio 2014)

Verrà annunciato come il nuovo Messia e poi verrà cacciato a calci quando i risultati nn arriveranno. Perchè nn arriveranno.


----------



## gabuz (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa è la conseguenza del guardiolismo. Non c'è dubbio che anni fa non si sarebbe mai pensato a Leonardo, Seedorf e Inzaghi allenatori.


Vabbé se vogliamo giustificare sto scempio tecnico-economico-comunicativo con il "guardiolismo" allora mi arrendo. Ma cos'è il guardiolismo? Dai, su, non scherziamo. Se è tutto per il "guardiolismo" allora per noi milanisti è una malattia, speriamo almeno sia curabile.
Si è scelto Pippo per meri interessi economici. Lo sappiamo tutti. Null'altro. Guardiola, il "guardiolismo" e affini non c'entra nulla. Anche perché, in teoria, stiamo parlando di gente che è dentro al calcio da così tanto tempo da sapere meglio di noi che di Guardiola ce n'è uno solo e che, dopo le esperienze per loro negative (per motivi differenti) di Leonardo e Seedorf, al "guardiolismo" dovrebbero averci messo una montagna sopra.


----------



## Stex (27 Maggio 2014)

si brucia pippo... potevano prendere donadoni e dare al parma pippo... cosi si faceva un po di gavetta.


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Massima stima per il Tasso, ma in base a cosa si fa una graduatoria dei "migliori allenatori in seconda del mondo" ?
> 
> Come posso stabilire le qualità di un vice-allenatore, sapere se è meglio (nomi a caso) Rui Faria, Alessio, Tassotti o Kluivert?
> 
> Sola questa curiosità, poi non andrò più off-topic.



è un troll..


----------



## vota DC (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che Inzaghi sia uno yes man non ne sarei certo.
> Se Inzaghi farà una buona stagione e chiederà rinforzi che non potrà avere, allora saluterà. E' ambizioso. Se il Milan torna competitivo con lui, bene. Altrimenti, il Milan sarà solo una tappa della sua carriera.



L'unica speranza è Inzaghi gatta morta che fa secco Galliani, Seedorf era più diretto quasi ai livelli di Maldini.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

Vi invito a riflettere su questo dato. Il Milan, dopo aver esonerato l'allenatore che per 7 anni gli aveva fatto vincere tutto, Carletto Ancelotti, ha ingaggiato: 

- 2009-2010: un *ex dirigente milanista alla prima esperienza* --> Leonardo
- 2010-2011: un *provinciale *che si è rivelato mediocre --> Allegri
- 2013-2014: un *ex giocatore milanista alla prima esperienza* --> Seedorf
- 2014-2015: un *ex giocatore milanista che ha allenato solo la primavera* --> Inzaghi.

Siamo una società completamente allo sbando che non ha più alcuna ambizione.

P.S. Leonardo, Allegri e Inzaghi sono state tutte scelte di Galliani che per 3 volte su 4 ha deciso cosa bisognava fare e Berlusconi lo ha assecondato perché evidentemente gliene frega poco del Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2014)

Penso sia chiaro a tutti che si fa questo per non spendere soldi per l allenatore vero ?? ... Sempre più schifato ...


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ora si che abbiamo un allenatore vero....ah no scusate stavamo scherzando.Però il fortissimo gruppo degli Italiani sarà sereno e questo è l'importante.


P.S. Dopo il vergognoso trattamento riservato a Maldini e ad Ambrosini ci mancava solo Seedorf,in fondo non c'è due senza tre.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Maggio 2014)

Non avrei pianto per il siluramento di Seedorf se fosse stato degnamente sostituito, così non ci siamo.
Faccio sempre più fatica a ritrovarmi nei valori umani e sportivi che il club esprime, ormai da troppo tempo sento un sottile fastidio a dire che tifo Milan, quasi come se le parole che mi escono mi tagliassero la lingua come un rasoio.
Sono stanco di questa situazione.


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Maggio 2014)

Mi sa che Seedorf non avrebbe mai avallato acquisti pilotati dai procuratori, perché è questo che Galliani fa da anni. E chissà quanto ne ricava.

Poi veramente oh, quasi dieci anni di allenatori debuttanti o allo sbaraglio. E' proprio finita..


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa è la conseguenza del guardiolismo. Non c'è dubbio che anni fa non si sarebbe mai pensato a Leonardo, Seedorf e Inzaghi allenatori.



Ma quale guardiolismo, Inzaghi è la conseguenza del caos societario, della mancanza di soldi, di progetti e di idee, è la conseguenza delle trame gallianesche e della volontà di non investire e di disimpegnarsi dal Milan, questo è Inzaghi.

Inoltre Inzaghi significa:

Zero investimenti societari

Accettazione supina da parte sua della mediocrità attuale, Galliani voleva un altro yes man e l'ha avuta vinta.

Spogliatoio in mano a gente come Abate e Montolivo: che sono tecnicamente scadenti, caratterialmente egoisti e con il carisma di una patata, gente che col Milan vero e storico non c'entra un'emerita mazza.

Vittoria assoluta e totale di Galliani che non ha fatto altro che delegittimare Seedorf sin dall'inizio, che ha fatto solo i suoi interessi (soprattutto di portafoglio) e che, ricordiamolo sempre, pochi mesi fa era stato cacciato ed ora invece spadroneggia in lungo e in largo.

Mercato inesistente fatto di parametri zero e, se andrà bene, di qualche scarto delle (vere) grandi squadre europee...

Raramente sono stato così pessimista, perfino quando c'erano Zac e Terim c'era la consapevolezza che con pochi giocatori si sarebbe ritornati grandi, oggi non c'è la minima speranza che ciò possa accadere, perché qua bisogna ricostruire tutto, a partire dai piani alti societari.

Sia chiaro che non c'è nulla contro Inzaghi, ma parlo del processo che ha portato alla sua scelta.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2014)

Se avessero preso gli altri allenatori in lizza per la panchina, potevamo sperare in un mercato quantomeno decente, perchè i vari Emery, Spalletti, sicuramente avrebbero preteso un rafforzamento della rosa. Inzaghi è la mazzata finale.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vi invito a riflettere su questo dato. Il Milan, dopo aver esonerato l'allenatore che per 7 anni gli aveva fatto vincere tutto, Carletto Ancelotti, ha ingaggiato:
> 
> - 2009-2010: un *ex dirigente milanista alla prima esperienza* --> Leonardo
> - 2010-2011: un *provinciale *che si è rivelato mediocre --> Allegri
> ...


Aggiungo che, sempre per scelta di galliani, abbiamo sostituito un d.s. vero (Braida), con un d.s. fittizio, anche qui alla prima esperienza. Vabbè che il mercato ce lo fanno i Raiola, i Bronzetti e i Preziosi...


----------



## The Ripper (27 Maggio 2014)

Siamo in una stagione senza coppe, senza speranza di vincere lo scudetto e senza un progetto.
Parlate di allenatori veri, ma un allenatore vero verrebbe in questa situazione?

L'obiettivo principale è ristabile un minimo di "milanismo", visto che oltre ad essere scarsi, i giocatori della maglia non se ne sbattono minimamente.
Pippo se riesce a creare un ambiente sereno e quantomeno con un minimo di dignità avrebbe già fatto un lavoro enorme.
Siamo l'unica squadra al mondo che schiera un attaccante che non corre e che gioca in maniera svogliata. E siamo l'unica squadra al mondo ad avere giovani più forti dei titolari inamovibili (vedi Cristante-Montolivo) e non li fa giocare.

Se crea ordine, serenità e dignità, Inzaghi per me ne esce già da vincente


p.s. mi meraviglio come molti di voi ancora pensano che se veniva ad esempio Emery avrebbero fatto un mercato dignitoso.


----------



## Dave (27 Maggio 2014)

Si parla di Stefano Nava nello staff... stiamo raggiungendo livelli di ignoranza molto alti.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Maggio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Si parla di Stefano Nava nello staff... stiamo raggiungendo livelli di ignoranza molto alti.



ne spareranno molte da qui a luglio. sicuramente verrà fuori pure uno Shevchenko, compagno d'attacco di Inzaghi... o un Cafù...

Comunque sono il primo a volere la pelle di Galliani sotto i piedi (lo reputo da anni il male principale del Milan, mentre qui dentro era ancora ritenuto il miglior dirigente del mondo), ma se si è parlato di Emery non è di certo perché l'ha segnalato Berlusca...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2014)

Ripeto per l'ennesima volta che per uscire da questa situazione la soluzione è una: la morte di Berlusconi. Con la morte del presidente la società andrebbe nelle mani dei figli che non saprebbero che farsene e venderebbero. AS Roma docet, da lì, poi, dovremmo attendere degli investitori seri e sperare che questa società riparta con un progetto serio ed investimenti seri.
Quando accadrà tutto questo? Credo non prima del 2020 quindi è inutile stare qui a sperare, lo so che è difficile per un tifoso non sperare ogni anno che le cose migliorino ma se guardiamo il Milan da una prospettiva storica cosa vedete? Io vedo una società che brancola nel buio più totale dalla Champions League vinta nel 2007 ad Atene.
O meglio, qui non brancola proprio nessuno nel buio, hanno le idee molto chiare, anzi un'idea molto chiara: tenere in vita questa società da un punto di vista economico nutrendola col minimo indispensabile, senza più contemplare i risultati sportivi.
La nostra è una decadenza che dura da sette anni, quindi inutile stare qui a meravigliarci o a gridare allo scandalo, l'ennesima vergogna è stato questo cambio di allenatore.
Perché è stato esonerato Seedorf? Perché Seedorf, evidentemente, ha chiesto investimenti e una squadra competitiva ed è stato segato, nonostante i buoni risultati, nel giro di qualche mese. A questo punto, se una società esonera un uomo per lei importante come Seedorf soltanto perché gli ha chiesto investimenti, cosa c'è da sperare? Questa società non vuole investire e lo sta dicendo chiaramente.
Ovviamente in panchina è stato messo Inzaghi perché lo paghi poco o nulla e perché gli investimenti eviti di farli, tutto questo è *palese*, alla luce di ciò posso soltanto dire che il prossimo sarà l'ennesimo mercato di melma e la prossima sarà un'altra stagione da metà classifica. Farò bene a seguire un altro campionato l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2014)

Sono troppo imbestialito, mi limito a un: vergogna società di buffoni. 
Grazie per tutto Clarence, questa gentaglia non ti merita. Vai a vincere altrove e sbatti i trofei in faccia a Galliani


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Maggio 2014)

Speriamo almeno lanci qualche giovane.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

*Dalla Gazzetta: per quanto riguarda lo staff Inzaghi sarà affiancato da Filippo Galli e Stefano Nava. Berlusconi ha detto no ad Emery, ha scelto Inzaghi e gli ha chiesto un Milan bello e divertente. Un Milan che torni a far appassionare il Presidente e la gente.*


----------



## The Ripper (27 Maggio 2014)

comunque inviterei alla calma. Non vedo perché seedorf debba poter chiedere qualche giocatore buono e inzaghi no.
purtroppo sappiamo che la società non segue COMUNQUE il proprio allenatore. Allegri chiedeva Asamoah e gli venne preso Nocerino, non voleva più Pato e Pato rimase... Leonardo chiese un esterno e gli presero Huntelaar, Ancelotti voleva Drogba per il dopo Sheva e gli presero Ricardo Oliveira...
E' così che funzionano le cose. Di certo non l'hanno licenziato perché pretendeva grossi acquisti. Il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ha sempre la società, e Seedorf, volente o nolente, ci "doveva stare".
Chi arriva al Milan sa che deve partire da questo presupposto.

Non capisco davvero i vostri ragionamenti.
Per quanto ne sappiamo può anche darsi che Ancelotti abbia contattato il suo pupillo e che Seedorf si allettato dalla proposta di andare al Real. O che gli accordi presi al momento dell'ingaggio fossero questi. O che da qui a un anno Seedorf diventerà un nostro dirigente. O che Berlusconi non vada d'accordo con lui o che buona parte della squadra abbia remato decisamente contro Clarenzio chiedendo alla società "O lui o noi".
Ma sicuramente non l'hanno licenziato perché chiedeva giocatori di rilievo.

Sono molto più propenso a credere un qualcosa in stile Leonardo.... problemi interni insomma.


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *e gli ha chiesto un Milan bello e divertente. Un Milan che torni a far appassionare il Presidente e la gente.*



Se vabbè, nel paese dei balocchi


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dalla Gazzetta: per quanto riguarda lo staff Inzaghi sarà affiancato da Filippo Galli e Stefano Nava. Berlusconi ha detto no ad Emery, ha scelto Inzaghi e gli ha chiesto un Milan bello e divertente. Un Milan che torni a far appassionare il Presidente e la gente.*



Ma Dio mio, ma perchè pigliarci per il deretano in questa maniera. Un Milan divertente con 4 morti???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dalla Gazzetta: per quanto riguarda lo staff Inzaghi sarà affiancato da Filippo Galli e Stefano Nava. Berlusconi ha detto no ad Emery, ha scelto Inzaghi e gli ha chiesto un Milan bello e divertente. Un Milan che torni a far appassionare il Presidente e la gente.*


La cosa più assurda sono le richieste di questa società. Come pretendi un Milan "bello e divertente" se non fai un mercato decente da anni? Com'è possibile tutto questo? È un no sense continuo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Maggio 2014)

Vergogna


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque inviterei alla calma. Non vedo perché seedorf debba poter chiedere qualche giocatore buono e inzaghi no.
> purtroppo sappiamo che la società non segue COMUNQUE il proprio allenatore. Allegri chiedeva Asamoah e gli venne preso Nocerino, non voleva più Pato e Pato rimase... Leonardo chiese un esterno e gli presero Huntelaar, Ancelotti voleva Drogba per il dopo Sheva e gli presero Ricardo Oliveira...
> E' così che funzionano le cose. Di certo non l'hanno licenziato perché pretendeva grossi acquisti. Il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ha sempre la società, e Seedorf, volente o nolente, ci "doveva stare".
> Chi arriva al Milan sa che deve partire da questo presupposto.
> ...



Calma di che. Ma seconde te l'arrivo di Emery comportava le stesse prospettive di un Inzaghi promosso dalla Primavera??? Ma realmente???


----------



## gabuz (27 Maggio 2014)

Intanto *Tuttosport *rilancia di una *possibile chance per Matri e Paloschi* (idolo  )... Il loro procuratore è Tullio Tinti. Quello di Inzaghi? Vi dico le iniziali... T. T. 

Calcio champagne


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Ma Berlusconi manco saprà chi sono i giocatori del Milan.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Intanto *Tuttosport *rilancia di una *possibile chance per Matri e Paloschi* (idolo  )... Il loro procuratore è Tullio Tinti. Quello di Inzaghi? Vi dico le iniziali... T. T.
> 
> Calcio champagne


 
Era scontato! Lo sosteniamo da mesi


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era scontato! Lo sosteniamo da mesi



Sono 3 mesi che faccio il nome di Inzaghi. Era scontatissimo.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi ha detto no ad Emery, ha scelto Inzaghi e gli ha chiesto un Milan bello e divertente. Un Milan che torni a far appassionare il Presidente e la gente.*



Quest'uomo è pazzo, ci ha preso dalla Serie B e ci lascerà solo dopo avervici riportato.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Intanto *Tuttosport *rilancia di una *possibile chance per Matri e Paloschi* (idolo  )... Il loro procuratore è Tullio Tinti. Quello di Inzaghi? Vi dico le iniziali... T. T.
> 
> Calcio champagne


No vabbè, Paloschi e Matri.....


ma che roba è???


----------



## chicagousait (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> * ha scelto Inzaghi e gli ha chiesto un Milan bello e divertente. Un Milan che torni a far appassionare il Presidente e la gente.*



Andasse a Mirabilandia. 

Lui iniziasse ad uscire i soldi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quest'uomo è pazzo, ci ha preso dalla Serie B e ci lascerà solo dopo avervici riportato.



Da queste cose si comprende benissimo che Moratti teneva realmente a cuore le sorti dell'Inter. Non la sentiva come una sua proprietà e si è fatto da parte. A Berlusconi invece non interessa nulla portarci con lui nella fossa.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Calma di che. Ma seconde te l'arrivo di Emery comportava le stesse prospettive di un Inzaghi promosso dalla Primavera??? Ma realmente???



le condizioni si dettano PRIMA della stipula di un contratto..
Se il Milan non VUOLE spendere, non spende. Stop. 
State parlando di un paradosso.
Cioè, se viene Emery il Milan spende? In base a che cosa? Emery si porta dietro un furgoncino pieno di milioni da investire?
Se Emery firma col Milan è perché la società gli ha garantito qualcosa ovviamente. Ma è assurdo solo pensare che nell'attuale situazione il Milan possa garantire qualcosa del genere.
Quindi il problema non è Inzaghi, è la dirigenza! Se la dirigenza volesse spendere lo farebbe pure con Pippo, come la Juve con Conte. 

Sembra la storia del lupo e dell'agnellino che s*****va l'acqua del fiume. 
Il problema non è a valle, è a monte.


----------



## Musagete (27 Maggio 2014)

Credo che Clarence sia troppo signorile per farlo, ma lasciatemi sognare una conferenza in cui si tolga tutti i sassolini immaginabili con spu**anature pesanti. 
Poi va beh.. Pippo...speriam bene...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le condizioni si dettano PRIMA della stipula di un contratto..
> Se il Milan non VUOLE spendere, non spende. Stop.
> State parlando di un paradosso.
> Cioè, se viene Emery il Milan spende? In base a che cosa? Emery si porta dietro un furgoncino pieno di milioni da investire?
> ...



Se fosse arrivato Emery potevamo sperare in qualcosa di diverso. Con Inzaghi sarà calma piatta e rimpiangeremo la staticità di Balotelli, come la definisci tu. La mia sarà attualissima anche tra 8-9 mesi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Maggio 2014)

Solita soluzione interna. Spero vivamente che vada bene, perchè Pippo è un idolo.


----------



## matteo (27 Maggio 2014)

Non so se ridere o disperarmi...


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2014)

Chiamatemi pazzo ma l'unica cosa che mi dispiace di questa situazione è che quel roito di Abate rimarrà a fare danni al Milan. Per il resto ci sono tutti i requisiti per una disfatta epocale. Ed è questo che voglio e che serve al Milan, 2-3 anni così e quando il brand Milan varrà meno di quello del Sassuolo allora e solo allora ci saranno profondi cambiamenti.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Massima stima per il Tasso, ma in base a cosa si fa una graduatoria dei "migliori allenatori in seconda del mondo" ?
> 
> Come posso stabilire le qualità di un vice-allenatore, sapere se è meglio (nomi a caso) Rui Faria, Alessio, Tassotti o Kluivert?
> 
> Sola questa curiosità, poi non andrò più off-topic.




Guarda i fatti.
Tassotti è stato un grandissimo giocatore, un uomo spogliatoio, uno che si è sempre messo a disposizione della squadra e della società con la massima umiltà. E' vice-allenatore al Milan da secoli e hanno provato a "scipparlo" più volte. Ancelotti ha cercato più volte di convincerlo a seguirlo nei suoi viaggi in Europa e Leonardo voleva portarlo al Psg. 




Ale ha scritto:


> è un troll..



Sìsì...
Mettere in discussione Tassotti è delirio.


----------



## matteo (27 Maggio 2014)

Almeno spero che cacceranno molti scarti e finiti e prendano qualche giovane buono ma dubito lo faranno....


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Vabbé se vogliamo giustificare sto scempio tecnico-economico-comunicativo con il "guardiolismo" allora mi arrendo. Ma cos'è il guardiolismo? Dai, su, non scherziamo. Se è tutto per il "guardiolismo" allora per noi milanisti è una malattia, speriamo almeno sia curabile.
> Si è scelto Pippo per meri interessi economici. Lo sappiamo tutti. Null'altro. Guardiola, il "guardiolismo" e affini non c'entra nulla. Anche perché, in teoria, stiamo parlando di gente che è dentro al calcio da così tanto tempo da sapere meglio di noi che di Guardiola ce n'è uno solo e che, dopo le esperienze per loro negative (per motivi differenti) di Leonardo e Seedorf, al "guardiolismo" dovrebbero averci messo una montagna sopra.



.

Ma tra l'altro se Seedorf avesse rinunciato ai soldi, per ipotesi, avremmo preso un allenatore normale tipo Emery. Evidentemente possiamo permetterci un solo stipendio.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Berlusconi manco saprà chi sono i giocatori del Milan.



beh si conosce Pignatone... hahaha


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Vabbé se vogliamo giustificare sto scempio tecnico-economico-comunicativo con il "guardiolismo" allora mi arrendo. Ma cos'è il guardiolismo? Dai, su, non scherziamo. Se è tutto per il "guardiolismo" allora per noi milanisti è una malattia, speriamo almeno sia curabile.
> Si è scelto Pippo per meri interessi economici. Lo sappiamo tutti. Null'altro. Guardiola, il "guardiolismo" e affini non c'entra nulla. Anche perché, in teoria, stiamo parlando di gente che è dentro al calcio da così tanto tempo da sapere meglio di noi che di Guardiola ce n'è uno solo e che, dopo le esperienze per loro negative (per motivi differenti) di Leonardo e Seedorf, al "guardiolismo" dovrebbero averci messo una montagna sopra.



Il guardiolismo ha fatto proseliti.
Leonardo, Ferrara, Stramaccioni, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Luis Enrique, Gattuso...
In passato c'era un po' più di gavetta.

Quello che intendo dire è che in altri tempi non si sarebbe scelto Inzaghi. 
I costi non ti proibiscono ti prendere un allenatore esperto ma economicamente accessibile.
10 anni fa sarebbe arrivato Emery.
Oggi c'è una mentalità differente e arriva Inzaghi.


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

alcune riflessioni

1 - qua dentro lo avevamo detto tutti come sarebbe finita con la storia dell' allenatore
2 - a mio avviso Pippo è imparagonabile come Seedorf o gente alla Maldini a qualsiasi altro esordiente perchè rappresentano l'essenza del calcio e riescono a infondere a chiunque la loro mentalità (non sto esagerando)
3 - se dobbiamo partire con Seedorf in conflitto con tutti e tutto allora meglio così
4 - il triunvirato con il Tasso e Galli mi entusiasma visto che li ho visti fin da piccolo a San Siro
5 - Pippo sarà carichissimo e inizierà subito bene (io lo volevo per il dopo Allegri se vi ricordate)
6 - visto che non abbiamo un budget e useremo la Primavera ci sta alla grande (questa è ironica)


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se fosse arrivato Emery potevamo sperare in qualcosa di diverso. Con Inzaghi sarà calma piatta e rimpiangeremo la staticità di Balotelli, come la definisci tu. La mia sarà attualissima anche tra 8-9 mesi.



Con Emery ci sarebbe stata una piccola rifondazione, visto che con lui i giocatori devono correre, ma sarebbe stata comunque una rifondazione per nulla altisonante.
Un allenatore è fondamentale per dettare la linea di mercato, ma è poi la società che decide come muoversi in questa linea. 
Quello che si spera è che la cessione importante (che ci sarà, su questo mettiamoci una pietra sopra) riguardi Balotelli e non De Sciglio, e che si riescano a prendere dei giovani già collaudabili (come Perin e Murru) assieme a delle giovani promesse.
Bisogna dare senso a un progetto e lo si può fare solo coi giovani.


----------



## Giorgione (27 Maggio 2014)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo. Io penso che dovremmo aspettare a tirare delle conclusioni. Anche se la squadra rimanesse così com'è si potrebbe fare un campionato dignitoso, certo migliore di quello di quest'anno. Chiunque abbia fatto sport sa quanto il fattore psicologico sia importante, e credo che Inzaghi abbia tutte le carte in regola per trasmettere più compattezza, grinta e senso di appartenenza ad una rosa di calciatori che non mi sembra di livello così infimo.


----------



## aplusk89 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi, non perdetevi questo articolo...
*Quei 10 gioielli sedotti (poi abbandonati) da Berlusconi *
Quei 10 gioielli sedotti (e abbandonati) da Berlusconi | Dietro al Pallone


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

http://www.milanworld.net/quanto-ci-costa-esonerare-seedorf-vt17984.html#post471129


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2014)

Avanti con la distruzione del Mio Milan una sola parola Vergogna!!! Gallo vattene VIA.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Avanti con la distruzione del Mio Milan una sola parola Vergogna!!! Gallo vattene VIA.



....e il NANO no???? Via Berlusconi family dal mondo Milan.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/quanto-ci-costa-esonerare-seedorf-vt17984.html#post471129



Escluso lo stipendio percepito fino ad ora, 10 milioni lordi. Forse anche di più.


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

si ma ragazzi il contratto a Seedorf glielo ha fatto il Milan non certo un altro....

se gli fai due anni e mezzo a quelle cifre o lo tieni o se no lo paghi tutto, anche perchè non so che squadra potrà trovare a quelle cifre....


----------



## Schism75 (27 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi che quest'anno non è riuscito a qualificarsi nemmeno per le fasi finali del campionato primavera. Si ha vinto Viareggio, ma non dimentichiamo che il Milan aveva saltato il girone di qualificazione, il che ha facilitato in parte il compito. Poi magari il prossimo anno facciamo il double, ma secondo me non è assolutamente pronto.


----------



## Graxx (27 Maggio 2014)

speriamo ragioni con la sua testa e porti le sue idee e non giochi con il trequartista...se proprio dobbiamo giocare con i tre a centrocampo spero montolivo perno basso de jong alla gattuso e cristante uomo di qualità...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

*Secondo Mediaset, Inzaghi ha già in mente lo schieramento, il modulo, per la prossima stagione: 4-3-1-2 e 4-3-3*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mediaset, Inzaghi ha già in mente lo schieramento, il modulo, per la prossima stagione: 4-3-1-2 e 4-3-3*



4-3-1-2....


----------



## 666psycho (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mediaset, Inzaghi ha già in mente lo schieramento, il modulo, per la prossima stagione: 4-3-1-2 e 4-3-3*


----------



## gabuz (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il guardiolismo ha fatto proseliti.
> Leonardo, Ferrara, Stramaccioni, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Luis Enrique, Gattuso...
> In passato c'era un po' più di gavetta.
> 
> ...



Mentalità? ma quale mentalità, sono soldi!
Il "guardiolismo" ha fatto proseliti quasi esclusivamente in Italia perché siamo alla canna del gas, difatti la maggior parte sono scelte del Milan.
Parliamo di risultati:
Leonardo: disoccupato
Ferrara: commentatore TV
Stramaccioni col guardiolismo non c'entra nulla perché ha fatto la sua gavetta nelle giovanili, non è un ex calciatore trapiantato in pachina. E comunque è disoccupato
Gattuso: disoccupato.
Seedorf: disoccupato

5 su 7, trai le conclusioni.

Ripeto, una società seria, che mastica calcio da 20 anni queste cose le sa meglio di noi. Non è mentalità, sono solo soldi.

Detto ciò, alzo le mani. Mi arrendo.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Maggio 2014)

La storia di Seedorf ricorda quella di Montella, che fu chiamato dalla Roma nella seconda parte del campionato e che non fu confermato malgrado i buoni risultati.
Non stravedo per Clarence allenatore, ma sul campo si era meritato rispetto e fiducia.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2014)

Deluso nell'animo, deluso fino all'osso. Niente contro Pippo per carità, ma questa è una scelta puramente economica. Seedorf va pagato comunque, non ci si poteva permettere un allenatore nuovo. Che poi tra l'altro se vai a prendere Jesus, Emery, Spalletti o qualunque altro allenatore dotato di un minimo di esperienza ti impone di mettere a libro paga (giustamente) uno staff. 

Come si pretende di tornare grandi mettendo alla guida tecnica un potenziale allenatore che ha bisogno di fare esperimenti? Oltretutto con una rosa costruita malissimo e pochi soldi per fare richieste sul mercato. 

Siamo alla frutta, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ....e il NANO no???? Via Berlusconi family dal mondo Milan.



Si ma il primo che se ne deve andare via è lui,cominciamo a cacciare il Gallo e poi vediamo, ormai quello che decide è lui altro che Berlusconi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deluso nell'animo, deluso fino all'osso. Niente contro Pippo per carità, ma questa è una scelta puramente economica. Seedorf va pagato comunque, non ci si poteva permettere un allenatore nuovo. Che poi tra l'altro se vai a prendere Jesus, Emery, Spalletti o qualunque altro allenatore dotato di un minimo di esperienza ti impone di mettere a libro paga (giustamente) uno staff.
> 
> Come si pretende di tornare grandi mettendo alla guida tecnica un potenziale allenatore che ha bisogno di fare esperimenti? Oltretutto con una rosa costruita malissimo e pochi soldi per fare richieste sul mercato.
> 
> Siamo alla frutta, in tutti i sensi.




.


----------



## Principe (27 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deluso nell'animo, deluso fino all'osso. Niente contro Pippo per carità, ma questa è una scelta puramente economica. Seedorf va pagato comunque, non ci si poteva permettere un allenatore nuovo. Che poi tra l'altro se vai a prendere Jesus, Emery, Spalletti o qualunque altro allenatore dotato di un minimo di esperienza ti impone di mettere a libro paga (giustamente) uno staff.
> 
> Come si pretende di tornare grandi mettendo alla guida tecnica un potenziale allenatore che ha bisogno di fare esperimenti? Oltretutto con una rosa costruita malissimo e pochi soldi per fare richieste sul mercato.
> 
> Siamo alla frutta, in tutti i sensi.



Quoto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Maggio 2014)

A parte la questione Seedorf di cui se ne capirà di più in futuro, Inzaghi è il nome che mette d'accordo tutti in seno alla società. Essendo il primo anno di una ricostruzione è logico ripartire da lui per vari motivi, l'alternativa poteva essere solo Donadoni.


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A parte la questione Seedorf di cui se ne capirà di più in futuro, Inzaghi è il nome che mette d'accordo tutti in seno alla società. Essendo il primo anno di una ricostruzione è logico ripartire da lui per vari motivi, l'alternativa poteva essere solo Donadoni.



sono anni che sento parlare di anno di ricostruzione/transizione..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma la mega rivoluzione di barbara? tutto qua? a me sembra che non sia cambiato nulla..



.


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2014)

.


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2014)

Perfetto 4-3-1-2 con Kakà trequartista. Attenzione a Shevchenko, non come possibile entrata nello staff ma come punta da affiancare a Pippo, allenatore-giocatore.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> sono anni che sento parlare di anno di ricostruzione/transizione..



Perchè essendo abituati bene un anno senza vittorie è giocoforza considerato di transizione. Ora la super-squadra vincitrice dell'ultimo trofeo sembra un lontano ricordo, per di più siamo senza coppe, è realmente un anno zero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mediaset, Inzaghi ha già in mente lo schieramento, il modulo, per la prossima stagione: 4-3-1-2 e 4-3-3*



Ecco


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

Non mi sono mai vergognato così tanto di essere milanista.


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2014)

Peggio dell'Inter morattiana. PEGGIO.


----------



## Montag84 (27 Maggio 2014)

Senza parole. Deluso fino al midollo.

A livello di preparatori atletici e medici ci saranno variazioni? Sono anni che non corriamo e che ci infortuniamo quando ci soffiano addosso.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Senza parole. Deluso fino al midollo.
> 
> A livello di preparatori atletici e medici ci saranno variazioni? Sono anni che non corriamo e che ci infortuniamo quando ci soffiano addosso.



No, i collaboratori di Inzaghi saranno Filippo Galli e Stefano Nava.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma la mega rivoluzione di barbara? tutto qua? a me sembra che non sia cambiato nulla..


E poi io quando agli inizi ero perplesso, perchè volevo giustamente vedere prima i fatti, venivo criticato in questo forum  . 

Che dire, un'altra stagione buttata via. Se non si vende, la situazione sarà questa. Senza i soldi non si cantano messe, ed è la triste verità. Inoltre leggo di un 4-3-1-2, cioè staremo ancora con Kakà sulla trequarti ragazzi, ma come possiamo pensare di finire tra i primi 6 posti? (lasciate perdere Galliani e co quando dicono che l'obiettivo è il terzo posto, che con questa rosa è IMPOSSIBILE)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi,va bene tutto,però Inzaghi non ha mai giocato col il 4312 con la Primavera. Solo col 433 o con una specia di 424 in rimonta,mi sembra.
Oltretutto se metti il 4312,considerando che Kakà sarà titolarissimo,devi schierare El Shaarawy fuori ruolo e Honda finisce in panchina. Senza contare che devi rinunciare a Taarabt (che costa pochissimo ed è una plusvalenza assicurata) e devi comprare qualcuno a centrocampo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,va bene tutto,però Inzaghi non ha mai giocato col il 4312 con la Primavera. Solo col 433 o con una specia di 424 in rimonta,mi sembra.
> Oltretutto se metti il 4312,considerando che Kakà sarà titolarissimo,devi schierare El Shaarawy fuori ruolo e Honda finisce in panchina. Senza contare che devi rinunciare a Taarabt (che costa pochissimo ed è una plusvalenza assicurata) e devi comprare qualcuno a centrocampo.


Speriamo di giocare almeno con il 4-3-3, perchè altrimenti Taarabt non penso proprio sarà riscattato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di giocare almeno con il 4-3-3, perchè altrimenti Taarabt non penso proprio sarà riscattato.



Anche il 433 è inutile. A destra chi chi metti,Honda? E Kakà dove lo metti,In panchina? Oppure a sinistra al posto di El Shaarawy?

Io chiedo solo il 4231. Valorizzi El Shaarawy,metti titolare Kakà (che tanto deve giocare sempre,per forza),non devi intervenire sul mercato per acquistare un centrocampista e male che va ordini a Balotelli di giocare dentro l'area.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Maggio 2014)

Ovviamente avrà da ora il mio sostegno. Vediamo se riuscirà a "smentire" quella che è una sorta di leggenda del calcio italiano, ossia che non ci sono quasi mai stati grandi allenatori italiani con una carriera da bomber alle spalle.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ovviamente avrà da ora il mio sostegno. Vediamo se riuscirà a "smentire" quella che è una sorta di leggenda del calcio italiano, ossia che non ci sono quasi mai stati grandi allenatori italiani con una carriera da bomber alle spalle.



Una cosa che volevo scrivere ieri. A memoria, non ricordo attaccanti poi diventati grandi allenatori.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che volevo scrivere ieri. A memoria, non ricordo attaccanti poi diventati grandi allenatori.



All'estero qualche nome c'è (vedi Ferguson, Clough, lo stesso Michels), in Italia molto meno, ma tendenzialmente si "dice" che sia più facile per un ex centrocampista.


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che volevo scrivere ieri. A memoria, non ricordo attaccanti poi diventati grandi allenatori.



Ma c'è Montella...


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Senza parole. Deluso fino al midollo.
> 
> A livello di preparatori atletici e medici ci saranno variazioni? Sono anni che non corriamo e che ci infortuniamo quando ci soffiano addosso.



Lo staff della primavera è ottimo. Il passaggio di Galli e Nava in prima squadra è una buona cosa.
Di sicuro per gli infortuni bisogna fare qualcosa. Non è possibile che alla Juve non si rompe mai nessuno mentre da noi è sempre un calvario.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2014)

Che giornata triste per i colori rossoneri...Grazie di tutto Seedorf e buona fortuna Superpippo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

La cosa più triste,comunque,è che potremmo fare bene,se volessimo.

A me una formazione del tipo

Abbiati
Abate-Rami-Mexes-De Sciglio
Poli-De Jong
Taarabt-Kakà-El Shaarawy
Balotelli

Con gente che corre per tutti e 90 i minuti,senza faide interne,senza infortuni,senza complotti dirigenziali per cacciare l'allenatore,non dispiace.
Avremmo il quarto posto assicurato.


Il vero problema è che qui si prospetta il ROMBO,con Montolivo a macinare bel giuoco e in attacco il quartetto delle meraviglie
Matri-Paloschi-Kakà-Honda.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa più triste,comunque,è che potremmo fare bene,se volessimo.
> 
> A me una formazione del tipo
> 
> ...





eravamo sulla buona strada...IL ROMBO...IL ROMBO....Abate e Montolivo titolare e capitano indiscusso...ho voglia di piangere....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> eravamo sulla buona strada...IL ROMBO...IL ROMBO....Abate e Montolivo titolare e capitano indiscusso...ho voglia di piangere....



Secondo SportMediaset,tra l'altro,il trequartista nel rombo sarà Montolivo


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2014)

E pensare che ieri ero tutto contento pensando che ci saremmo ritrovati Emery con tutto lo Staff e avremmo fatto una stagione quantomeno decente,invece ci ha pensato la Società oggi a rovinare tutti i miei sogni...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo SportMediaset,tra l'altro,il trequartista nel rombo sarà Montolivo



nessuna pietà oggi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2014)

Adesso mi dovete far capire una cosa: Inzaghi è seriamente andato a colloquio con quei mentecatti, si è sentito dire che questa società non spenderà un euro per il mercato, la rosa resterà così se non verrà addirittura indebolita e lui ha detto di sì senza fiatare? Il teatro dell'assurdo!


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E poi io quando agli inizi ero perplesso, perchè volevo giustamente vedere prima i fatti, venivo criticato in questo forum  .
> 
> Che dire, un'altra stagione buttata via. Se non si vende, la situazione sarà questa. Senza i soldi non si cantano messe, ed è la triste verità. Inoltre leggo di un 4-3-1-2, cioè staremo ancora con Kakà sulla trequarti ragazzi, ma come possiamo pensare di finire tra i primi 6 posti? (lasciate perdere Galliani e co quando dicono che l'obiettivo è il terzo posto, che con questa rosa è IMPOSSIBILE)



magari si trattasse di una sola stagione da buttar via, qua ormai si contano su due mani..


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso mi dovete far capire una cosa: Inzaghi è seriamente andato a colloquio con quei mentecatti, si è sentito dire che questa società non spenderà un euro per il mercato, la rosa resterà così se non verrà addirittura indebolita e lui ha detto di sì senza fiatare? Il teatro dell'assurdo!



E te lo chiedi anche?
Hai visto che fine ha fatto Seedorf dopo aver osato affermare che 3/4 della rosa fa pietà?
Poi gli avranno anche detto che in estate saranno ceduti i pochi buoni rimasti in squadra, serviva un allenatore yesman.
Poi non appena Barbara ha pestato i piedi a Galliani quest'ultimo ha fatto capire in pochissimo tempo chi comanda.
L'A.C. Galliani non lo voglio più tifare, non ne ho più la forza.
Quando cambierà la società tornerò a tifare Milan come prima, anche più di prima, anche se fosse in Eccellenza, anche se non arriveranno i risultati e si commetteranno errori clamorosi. Ma la volontà quantomeno di portare il Milan ad alti livelli, di essere sempre competitivi, di avere un obiettivo da perseguire, ci deve essere. Questa società rema contro, stupra violentemente la storia del Milan che ha enormemente contribuito a costruire in tutti questi anni. A maggior ragione tutto quello che sta accadendo è ancora più grottesco.
#ComprateIlMilan altro che #ComprateLaBari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo SportMediaset,tra l'altro,il trequartista nel rombo sarà Montolivo


----------



## Dexter (27 Maggio 2014)

Finirò per odiare anche Inzaghi. Davvero imbarazzante accettare una panchina del genere in questo momento,imbarazzante. Dove crede di andare? Crede di riuscire a raggiungere l'Europa come gli chiederanno Galliani e soci?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2014)

*Ecco il commento di Serafini su FB* (riporto la frase esatta):

_"Speriamo non venga bruciata un'altra icona cara alla gente dalla faida devastante che sta sfasciando il Milan. In bocca al lupo SuperPippo"_


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

*Intanto quello che doveva essere il "progetto Seedorf" prende altre strade: in Olanda Stam è dato ad un passo dalla panchina dei lancieri. Crespo invece vorrebbe iniziare ad allenare in Argentina.*


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

*Inzaghi non sta dirigendo l'allenamento della Primavera. Al suo posto ci sono Fiorin e Nava.

Da ciò ci può intuire come lo stesso Inzaghi, da oggi, non sia praticamente più l'allenatore della Primavera. *


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi non sta dirigendo l'allenamento della Primavera. Al suo posto ci sono Fiorin e Nava.
> 
> Da ciò ci può intuire come lo stesso Inzaghi, da oggi, non sia praticamente più l'allenatore della Primavera. *


ora nelle giovanili si scatena effetto domino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E te lo chiedi anche?
> Hai visto che fine ha fatto Seedorf dopo aver osato affermare che 3/4 della rosa fa pietà?
> Poi gli avranno anche detto che in estate saranno ceduti i pochi buoni rimasti in squadra, serviva un allenatore yesman.
> Poi non appena Barbara ha pestato i piedi a Galliani quest'ultimo ha fatto capire in pochissimo tempo chi comanda.
> ...


Io in fondo devo ringraziare questa situazione se sono diventato molto più sportivo di quanto non lo fossi tempo fa, dato che c'è ben poco da tifare quando devi e sei costretto ad andare così palesemente contro la tua società. Evitando di farmi il fegato tanto appresso al Milan posso anche seguire più attentamente molti altri club.


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E te lo chiedi anche?
> Hai visto che fine ha fatto Seedorf dopo aver osato affermare che 3/4 della rosa fa pietà?
> Poi gli avranno anche detto che in estate saranno ceduti i pochi buoni rimasti in squadra, serviva un allenatore yesman.
> Poi non appena Barbara ha pestato i piedi a Galliani quest'ultimo ha fatto capire in pochissimo tempo chi comanda.
> ...



.


----------



## Heaven (27 Maggio 2014)

Ed io che pensavo che peggio di questa stagione la prossima non poteva essere, credo che mi sbaglierò


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Maggio 2014)

Quando erano iniziate a circolare le voci relative ai vari Spalletti, Montella, Donadoni, Emery etc... ho pensato subito a due scenari: o è una fuffa mediatica per convincere i tifosi rossoneri che la società ha cercato di prendere i migliori tecnici sulla piazza ma a causa della sfortuna, di richieste esose etc... non è stato possibile e per questo si è deciso di puntare su Inzaghi o anche Pippo si è reso conto che sarebbe solo l'ennesimo capro espiatorio delle colpe societarie e ha rifiutato la proposta. Evidentemente era giusta la prima ipotesi. Inzaghi comunque vada sarà una garanzia per Galliani: se la squadra va bene è un genio perchè lo ha scelto, se la squadra va male la rosa è buona ma è colpa dell'allenatore che essendo inesperto non l'ha gestita bene. A questo punto lancio una proposta. Visto che abbiamo sempre bisogno di soldi perchè non mettiamo in vendita la panchina? Come in Formula 1 i piloti possono pagare per guidare, noi potremmo chiedere un compenso per fare allenare il Milan per un anno. Già m'immagino un Cosmi che si indebita con le banche per sedersi sulla panchina del Milan o un Papadopulo che con un'offerta irrinunciabile si aggirerà con la tuta rossonera a Milanello. O perchè no, un tifoso facoltoso che potrebbe realizzare il sogno di una vita?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

Il modulo,per Dio,io voglio sapere il modulo.
Così se scopro che vuole riproporre il ROMBO mi metto l'animo in pace e disdico l'abbonamento a Mediaset Premium.


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

Seedorf chiede di fare un mercato funzionale e una revisione dell' area tecnica, il gallo e il berlu non ci sentono e lo mandano via sostituendolo con Pippo il quale oltre a non avere particolari pretese, non può certo essere contestato (essendo un eroe per noi Milanisti)

questo è quello che è successo, proprio per questo mi dispiace per Pippo!!


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il modulo,per Dio,io voglio sapere il modulo.
> Così se scopro che vuole riproporre il ROMBO mi metto l'animo in pace e disdico l'abbonamento a Mediaset Premium.



Il modulo è veramente l'ultimo dei problemi del Milan, ce ne sono a decine prima.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il modulo è veramente l'ultimo dei problemi del Milan, ce ne sono a decine prima.



Come lo facciamo il calciomercato,se prima non abbiamo scelto il modulo?


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2014)

Mi sono convinto che alla fine la verità è che Berlusconi & Co non hanno intenzione di far mercato nemmeno quest'anno!.Emery sarebbe anche venuto da noi,ma la società poi non gli avrebbe offerto nessuna rassicurazione in termini di mercato e il tecnico Basco poi avrebbe sicuramente fatto storie;Ed'ecco che nasce quindi l'idea Inzaghi,un allenatore alle prime armi che di certo non ha pretese pur di allenare una squadra di A come il Milan.


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il modulo è veramente l'ultimo dei problemi del Milan, ce ne sono a decine prima.



se mandi in campo undici cessi puoi usare il modulo che vuoi,non cambia assolutamente nulla


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Maggio 2014)

Che Inzaghi sarebbe diventato l'allenatore del MIlan a breve è stato chiaro per me da quando Galliani gli ha impedito di andare ad allenare il Sassuolo. Certamente glielo ha promesso allora. E se quello di ieri fosse stato un vertice per deliberare qualcosa, non avrebbero invitato Pippo: è evidente che la decisione era presa.
Mi dispiace per Seedorf, a cui auguro un grande successo professionale, e mi dispiace per Pippo, temo farà la fine di Stramaccioni.
Per il Milan, siamo sopravvisuti a due serie B, supereremo anche questa.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Come lo facciamo il calciomercato,se prima non abbiamo scelto il modulo?



Ma da quanti anni è che il Milan non fa mercato in base al modulo? bensì in base ai saldi? Troppi. Non è una novità. 

Ed in ogni caso i problemi più gravi sono altri: un presidente assente, un AD che ha monopolizzato tutto con risultati negativi, una figlia viziata che fin'ora non ha combinato nulla, un DS che non c'è più perchè figura superata, staff sanitario e atletico che rimane pressapoco lo stesso nonostante da anni tra infortuni e condizione fisica scadente c'è da piangere, un allenatore alle prime armi, una rosa costosissima e costruita malissimo, un mercato che sarà sicuramente povero. 

Dopo tutto ciò mi viene in mente il modulo!


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il modulo,per Dio,io voglio sapere il modulo.
> Così se scopro che vuole riproporre il ROMBO mi metto l'animo in pace e disdico l'abbonamento a Mediaset Premium.



Inzaghi fino ad ora ha giocato col 4-3-3 e il 4-3-1-2.
Dipende tutto dai giocatori a disposizione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma da quanti anni è che il Milan non fa mercato in base al modulo? bensì in base ai saldi? Troppi. Non è una novità.
> 
> *Ed in ogni caso i problemi più gravi sono altri: un presidente assente, un AD che ha monopolizzato tutto con risultati negativi, una figlia viziata che fin'ora non ha combinato nulla, un DS che non c'è più perchè figura superata, staff sanitario e atletico che rimane pressapoco lo stesso nonostante da anni tra infortuni e condizione fisica scadente c'è da piangere, un allenatore alle prime armi, una rosa costosissima e costruita malissimo, un mercato che sarà sicuramente povero.*
> 
> Dopo tutto ciò mi viene in mente il modulo!


Io una società messa peggio davvero non la trovo, il Sassuolo è più organizzato di noi e non sto scherzando, perché ad un certo punto non c'entra più il nome, c'entra la struttura e strutturalmente siamo messi proprio male ma male male.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Maggio 2014)

A me da fastidio che siano andati in Brasile a scassare le palle a Seedorf per fargli fare l'allenatore del Milan.Ok, nessuno ha puntato una pistola a Clarence,però gli hanno sfracassato le palle per bene.Son sicuro che Seedorf qualche errore l'abbia fatto,ma sono altrettanto sicuro che la società gli fece promesse che poi non mantenne.Per me Clarence diventerà un grande tecnico e il Milan attuale se ne pentirà amaramente per averlo cacciato.
Società ridicola,la gestirei meglio io e non sto scherzando.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma da quanti anni è che il Milan non fa mercato in base al modulo? bensì in base ai saldi? Troppi. Non è una novità.
> 
> Ed in ogni caso i problemi più gravi sono altri: un presidente assente, un AD che ha monopolizzato tutto con risultati negativi, una figlia viziata che fin'ora non ha combinato nulla, un DS che non c'è più perchè figura superata, staff sanitario e atletico che rimane pressapoco lo stesso nonostante da anni tra infortuni e condizione fisica scadente c'è da piangere, un allenatore alle prime armi, una rosa costosissima e costruita malissimo, un mercato che sarà sicuramente povero.
> 
> Dopo tutto ciò mi viene in mente il modulo!



Ne usciremo mai ragazzi?


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io una società messa peggio davvero non la trovo, il Sassuolo è più organizzato di noi e non sto scherzando, perché ad un certo punto non c'entra più il nome, c'entra la struttura e strutturalmente siamo messi proprio male ma male male.



io ce l'ho  il Livorno!!! Ho la fortuna di tifare le due squadre con i presidenti peggiori sulla faccia della terra!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Inzaghi fino ad ora ha giocato col 4-3-3 e il 4-3-1-2.
> Dipende tutto dai giocatori a disposizione.



Con il 433 giocheremmo con Montolivo e De Jong contemporaneamente fuori ruolo,e non avremmo nessuno da mettere a destra. Quindi arriveremmo decimi.
Con il 4312 invece è salvezza tranquilla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

*Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*



Mi piange il cuore. Detto da uno che non lo detesta.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me da fastidio che siano andati in Brasile a scassare le palle a Seedorf per fargli fare l'allenatore del Milan.Ok, nessuno ha puntato una pistola a Clarence,però gli hanno sfracassato le palle per bene.Son sicuro che Seedorf qualche errore l'abbia fatto,ma sono altrettanto sicuro che la società gli fece promesse che poi non mantenne.Per me Clarence diventerà un grande tecnico e il Milan attuale se ne pentirà amaramente per averlo cacciato.
> Società ridicola,la gestirei meglio io e non sto scherzando.



Sottoscrivo. Poi ovviamente stiamo parlando di un milionario, quindi non è la fine del mondo.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*



No Comment...


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*



Senza dignità.


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*



Altra frase da segnarsi per tirare fuori il a gennaio 2015


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi piange il cuore. Detto da uno che non lo detesta.





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> No Comment...





Butcher ha scritto:


> Senza dignità.



Non si dovrebbe sorprendere se poi la gente lo offende per strada davanti a moglie e figli. D'altronde non te lo ha mica ordinato il medico di fare il ventriloquo della società. Esistono tanti lavori più dignitosi che non ti espongono alla rabbia popolare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*



nemmeno un briciolo di dignità, ok che sei stipendiato dalla società in un certo senso, ma certe cose non si possono sentire, piuttosto stai zitto se devi fare certe uscite..


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Maggio 2014)

Suma è stipendiato dalla società e non è difficile capire chi gli abbia dettato queste parole


----------



## zinexus (27 Maggio 2014)

Io avrei preferito Donadoni che con il Parma ha fatto bene, anche con calciatori non top-player, ma di medio livello, poi Roberto ha un bagaglio di esperienza maggiore rispetto a Pippo, (chiaramente è anche più giovane). 
Comunque se la Società ha deciso così... 
Non per nulla togliere a Pippo Inzaghi, ma tra allenare i giovani e la prima squadra ne passa. 
Comunque speriamo bene, non ci resta che incrociare le dita e fare tanti auguri a Pippo e speriamo bene.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo. Poi ovviamente stiamo parlando di un milionario, quindi non è la fine del mondo.



Si ma il punto non è il fatto che sia un milionario.Sono andati in Brasile a scassargli le palle e gli hanno fatto finire la carriera in anticipo,per cosa?Per tenerlo 4 miseri mesi,umiliarlo,criticarlo e poi sbatterlo fuori con un calcio nel sedere.E' questa la cosa che mi da fastidio!!Che poi son sicuro che avranno parlato di un progetto,di qualcosa!Non credo che gli abbiano chiesto "Seedorf vuoi venire ad allenare?" e lui abbia risposto solamente "Si"
Di sicuro Seedorf gli avrà parlato di quello che voleva per il Milan,gli avrà esposto come si deve il suo punto di vista e la società l'avrà accettato.E' questo che mi fa girare la palle!Hanno scomodato una grande persona,gli hanno fatto finire la carriera in anticipo per niente.Son sicuro al 100% che la società gli promise grandi giocatori o comunque nette migliorie,quando Seedorf ha capito che l'avevano solamente preso in giro è andato a muso duro dalla società, ed ecco il risultato.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si ma il punto non è il fatto che sia un milionario.Sono andati in Brasile a scassargli le palle e gli hanno fatto finire la carriera in anticipo,per cosa?Per tenerlo 4 miseri mesi,umiliarlo,criticarlo e poi sbatterlo fuori con un calcio nel sedere.E' questa la cosa che mi da fastidio!!Che poi son sicuro che avranno parlato di un progetto,di qualcosa!Non credo che gli abbiano chiesto "Seedorf vuoi venire ad allenare?" e lui abbia risposto solamente "Si"
> Di sicuro Seedorf gli avrà parlato di quello che voleva per il Milan,gli avrà esposto come si deve il suo punto di vista e la società l'avrà accettato.E' questo che mi fa girare la palle!Hanno scomodato una grande persona,gli hanno fatto finire la carriera in anticipo per niente.Son sicuro al 100% che la società gli promise grandi giocatori o comunque nette migliorie,quando Seedorf ha capito che l'avevano solamente preso in giro è andato a muso duro dalla società, ed ecco il risultato.



Ma mi stupisce che ti stupisci.

Per ritornare a Inzaghi, mi verrebbe da dire che l'unico punto a suo favore sarebbe costruire un legame stretto con la primavera, ma non mi sembra che abbiamo tutti questi fenomeni.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma mi stupisce che ti stupisci.
> 
> Per ritornare a Inzaghi, mi verrebbe da dire che l'unico punto a suo favore sarebbe costruire un legame stretto con la primavera, ma non mi sembra che abbiamo tutti questi fenomeni.



No non sono stupito.Ho spiegato il motivo per il quale questa società di buffoni mi ha fatto girare le palle.Ho anche spiegato il motivo per il mio dispiacere verso Seedorf...Poche palle il buon Clarence se le presa in quel posto..E' stato fregato in una maniera atroce.


----------



## Ale (28 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*



la dignità del servo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma sminuisce Seedorf: "i 13 punti in più in campionato sono soltanto il frutto delle 8 partite in meno di CL e di un mercato invernale meglio riuscito"*



Per essere un uomo piccolo piccolo dovrebbe prima essere uomo


----------



## gabuz (28 Maggio 2014)

Ma vi stupite di Suma? Colui che provò a sminuire Ibrahimovic? 
Dai su, ma non leggetelo nemmeno. Scrive in "amministrazione controllata" e ci sta, è il suo ruolo. Ma noi possiamo ancora scegliere chi e cosa leggere.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

*Inzaghi si trova nella sede del Milan insieme al suo procuratore, Tinti. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi si trova nella sede del Milan insieme al suo procuratore * Tinti. *



Ancora lui.


----------



## smallball (28 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancora lui.


credo sia uno della "cricca"...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo sia uno della "cricca"...



Pazzini-Matri-Bonera-Inzaghi

c'è poco da ''credere''


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi si trova nella sede del Milan insieme al suo procuratore, Tinti. *



.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi si trova nella sede del Milan insieme al suo procuratore, Tinti. *



Si attende l'annuncio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi si trova nella sede del Milan insieme al suo procuratore, Tinti. *



Che diano l'annuncio e che si sveglino a fare qualcosa di serio, poi va beh se vogliono far fare figure di melma pure a Pippo facciano pure tanto siamo arrivati a un punto morto.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

*Terminato l'incontro tra Galliani e Inzaghi. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo dopo aver risolto la questione Seedorf. Si è parlato di programmi. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di Sky, sono in ribasso le quotazioni di Filippo Galli per il ruolo di vice. Potrebbe essere confermato nuovamente Tassotti. La firma per ora è rimandata, ma Inzaghi è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Milan. *

Quotare per commentare.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Maggio 2014)

zinexus ha scritto:


> Comunque speriamo bene, non ci resta che incrociare le dita e fare tanti auguri a Pippo e speriamo bene.



Auguro tutto il bene possibile a Pippo!



Admin ha scritto:


> *Terminato l'incontro tra Galliani e Inzaghi. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo dopo aver risolto la questione Seedorf. Si è parlato di programmi. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di Sky, sono in ribasso le quotazioni di Filippo Galli per il ruolo di vice. Potrebbe essere confermato nuovamente Tassotti. La firma per ora è rimandata, ma Inzaghi è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Milan. *
> .


Eeeh,ma la questione Seedorf quando la risolvono?


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terminato l'incontro tra Galliani e Inzaghi. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo dopo aver risolto la questione Seedorf. Si è parlato di programmi. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di Sky, sono in ribasso le quotazioni di Filippo Galli per il ruolo di vice. Potrebbe essere confermato nuovamente Tassotti. La firma per ora è rimandata, ma Inzaghi è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Milan. *



Ridicoli, e se la questione Seedorf dovesse prolungarsi cosa fanno ? annunceranno Inzaghi a fine agosto ?


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ridicoli, e se la questione Seedorf dovesse prolungarsi cosa fanno ? annunceranno Inzaghi a fine agosto ?



Si , " i giorni del condor".


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terminato l'incontro tra Galliani e Inzaghi. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo dopo aver risolto la questione Seedorf. Si è parlato di programmi. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di Sky, sono in ribasso le quotazioni di Filippo Galli per il ruolo di vice. Potrebbe essere confermato nuovamente Tassotti. La firma per ora è rimandata, ma Inzaghi è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Milan. *
> 
> Quotare per commentare.



ma Seedorf è ancora vivo? parla? respira? si muove?


----------



## Serginho (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terminato l'incontro tra Galliani e Inzaghi. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo dopo aver risolto la questione Seedorf. Si è parlato di programmi. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di Sky, sono in ribasso le quotazioni di Filippo Galli per il ruolo di vice. Potrebbe essere confermato nuovamente Tassotti. La firma per ora è rimandata, ma Inzaghi è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Milan. *
> 
> Quotare per commentare.



NOn bastava aspettare fine agosto per avere la rosa al completo, ora pure per l'allenatore bisogna aspettare tutta l'estate?


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Maggio 2014)

Da quanto ho letto in giro,la Società ha intenzione di sbrigare la faccenda Seedorf nelle prossime ore sia in caso di esonero che di risoluzione,con conseguente annuncio di Inzaghi.Speriamo sia vero...


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma Seedorf è ancora vivo? parla? respira? si muove?



sa che se parla rischia di non ricevere 1 centesimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma Seedorf è ancora vivo? parla? respira? si muove?



meglio che sta zitto, se parla potrebbero rescindergli il contratto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> sa che se parla rischia di non ricevere 1 centesimo



ecco


----------



## Ale (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terminato l'incontro tra Galliani e Inzaghi. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo dopo aver risolto la questione Seedorf. Si è parlato di programmi. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di Sky, sono in ribasso le quotazioni di Filippo Galli per il ruolo di vice. Potrebbe essere confermato nuovamente Tassotti. La firma per ora è rimandata, ma Inzaghi è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Milan. *
> 
> Quotare per commentare.


giustamente galli si tiene stretta la poltrona, tante volte rischiasse di prendere un calcio nell'ano pure lui, nel caso le cose dovessero andar male.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> meglio che sta zitto, se parla potrebbero rescindergli il contratto..



Esattamente. Un allenatore esonerato, resta un dipendente della società, e Seedorf ha già dato con le interviste non concordate. 



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma Seedorf è ancora vivo? parla? respira? si muove?




Per dire, hai mai letto qualche dichiarazione di Stramaccioni (contratto che scadrà nel 2015) contro l'Inter, o magari dello stesso Allegri?


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Un allenatore esonerato, resta un dipendente della società, e Seedorf ha già dato con le interviste non concordate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto, bisogna starsene totalmente zitti perchè da stipendiati non si può permettersi di dire quello che si pensa per non incorrere nel licenziamento per giusta causa.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per dire, hai mai letto qualche dichiarazione di Stramaccioni (contratto che scadrà nel 2015) contro l'Inter, o magari dello stesso Allegri?



ma non in via ufficiale, intendevo dire che sembra non sia più uscito di casa...


----------



## runner (28 Maggio 2014)

comunque mi auguro davvero, che Pippo abbia idea di come fare giocare la squadra al di là del centrocampo a tre e che chieda dei giocatori perlomeno funzionali al suo gioco....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque mi auguro davvero, che Pippo abbia idea di come fare giocare la squadra al di là del centrocampo a tre e che chieda dei giocatori perlomeno funzionali al suo gioco....



sicuramente li chiederà, che poi glieli diano non lo so


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terminato l'incontro tra Galliani e Inzaghi. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo dopo aver risolto la questione Seedorf. Si è parlato di programmi. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di Sky, sono in ribasso le quotazioni di Filippo Galli per il ruolo di vice. Potrebbe essere confermato nuovamente Tassotti. La firma per ora è rimandata, ma Inzaghi è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Milan. *
> 
> Quotare per commentare.


.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Inzaghi e Galliani sono usciti insieme da Casa Milan con la macchina dello stesso neo allenatore rossonero. Per l'annuncio ufficiale si attende solo di risolvere la questione Seedorf.

Foto


----------



## Graxx (28 Maggio 2014)

che bell'uomo galliani...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2014)

Massimo supporto ad Inzaghi, tra l'altro era uno dei nomi che più auspicavo nel post Allegri.

Ahimè, purtroppo è oltremodo evidente come ora la scelta sia diventata totalmente subordinata a questioni di potere e controllo.
Ma credo che Inzaghi possa comunque far bene in ottica futura, per quel che potrà fare e per quel che gli consentiranno.

Allo stessa maniera tanto è il mio supporto ad Inzaghi, tanta la mia vergogna per questa società e per le assurdità che compiono ogni giorno.
Un in bocca al lupo anche a Clarence, uomo vero che ha dimostrato di essere troppo ambizioso per una società come questa.


----------



## Albijol (29 Maggio 2014)

"Con i valori di SuperPippo si possono inseguire il 19° scudetto e la seconda stella" Pellegatti


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Con i valori di SuperPippo si possono inseguire il 19° scudetto e la seconda stella" Pellegatti




si certo e vinciamo anche la champions league...ah già ma non la giochiamo....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Maggio 2014)

....Pellegatti.... aspetto di leggere quello che ha da dire Serafini.....


----------



## Nicco (29 Maggio 2014)

Comunque ancora una volta ci siamo giocati una persona valida. Come fu con Leonardo, poi Maldini, ora Seedorf, una società che non si circonda dei suoi campioni anche dopo il calcio giocato non ha senso.

Mi auguro che Pippo non faccia la stessa fine.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Con i valori di SuperPippo si possono inseguire il 19° scudetto e la seconda stella" Pellegatti



Servilismo allo stato puro, ora stanno facendo di tutto per spacciare Inzaghi come un grande allenatore e Seedorf come un inetto.


----------



## Ale (29 Maggio 2014)

ridicolo pellecazzi


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Con i valori di SuperPippo si possono inseguire il 19° scudetto e la seconda stella" Pellegatti



con i "valori" non vinci se hai una squadra da serie b.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2014)

----) http://www.milanworld.net/pippo-inzaghi-confessa-se-mi-chiamano-1-squadra-sarei-felice-vt18065.html


----------



## Frikez (29 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Con i valori di SuperPippo si possono inseguire il 19° scudetto e la seconda stella" Pellegatti



La seconda stella


----------

